# Saffy our miracle-girl



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I followed, closely, the thread when Saffy was so ill. So glad to see her doing so well! Has she regained any of her sight or has she learned to manage with her other senses?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I followed, closely, the thread when Saffy was so ill. So glad to see her doing so well! Has she regained any of her sight or has she learned to manage with her other senses?
> Thanks for sharing!


So glad your girl is home and well, also. thank you for updating.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Saffy is looking great!!! she is lucky to have parents like you who love her so much and make her life great despite everything


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, bless her heart. She is a beautiful girl and lucky to have a family that loves her so.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't watch videos from home (cheap dial-up), but I am so glad Saffy is doing well.

She is unbelievably gorgeous. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Baybeams, no, she hasn't regained any sight - she's just figured out how to cope. Around our house, you really wouldn't know she is blind. As long as everything is 'in place', she gets around without even bumping into anything.

Outside, it's a bit different, but I think she trusts us to only take her where she will be safe, plus of course she recognises those places by smell also, and so she generally isn't particularly cautious anymore.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is really good to see how well she is doing. Have you thought of maybe putting some bells on Abbie's collar so Saffy can follow her? She might get more of run that way and know where to find Abbie too.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Bells*

Yes, Mylissyk, both Abbie and Saffy have small bells on their collars. In fact, our next step is to try and find some bells for us huumans, preferably ones with a different chime/tone (maybe even different per person - that would be perfect).

If anyone knows how we could achieve this (are there any blind dog type stores anywhere that anyone knows of?), would be pleased to hear from them.

Thanks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great! You are way ahead of me on ways to help her live the fullest life. 

She is beautiful, I love the gray merle coloring.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saffy*

I also followed Saffy closely and I am SO GLAD she is still with you.
What a beautiful girl and what a spirit she has!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Saffy's beautiful, great to see her doing so well and enjoying life. It's amazing to see how well dogs adapt when it's needed.

Great idea about the bells-sorry I don't have any info to help you find the ones you're looking for.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

You should be able to get bells at a hobby store especially with xmas coming up! Also they have the balls that beep; I bet if you google it that would come up. I am so glad she is home and happy playing with her family and just being a dog!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Babble balls.*

OK found our Babble ball again! If you can bear the stiff neck you get when you watch, (you'll see what I mean, lol), there's a couple of clips of Saffy playing with it 



 and 



. They are both quite dark, but you can see how quick she is at getting the ball back under control.

Oh, but the NOISE!!!! Lol.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have folowed Saffy both here and on facebook.....her recovery has been amazing....Good Girl Saffy!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Outdoor babble ball action*

Hi all,

Well yesterday we took the girls out with Saffy's Babble Ball (his name is Babbuly-Wabbuly) on a walkies. We got to the main field in the middle of the walk and just put Babbuly-Wabbuly on the ground and Saffy just played and played and played. These balls are SERIOUSLY GOOD toys - very cleverly designed to continue to make sounds just for a while after they have come to rest. Saffy is absolutely in LOBE with hers.





 is a video of some of the 'action' - Saffy ended up actually following just behind us, carrying the ball where necessary to keep up and then stopping a while to play.

Even Abbie has a couple of goes with Babbuly-Wabbuly in the video ...


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Simon, I don't know if this would help, but my brother Johnny was blind. He lost his first eye at 2 yrs and the second at 5 yrs. (neuroblastoma). His other senses became very developed as he transitioned to a world of darkness. He expressed difficulty when there were too many "sounds", but liked that each of we girls and our parents prefered a certain brand of cologne. He could walk into a room and "knew" who was in there by our smell. He too managed very well in the house once we kids remembered to not leave obsticles in his way. The bells on your dogs might be fine, but you might leave humans without them, as too many sounds keep things more jumbled. Saffy is developing her own way of telling about things, I suggest letting her do this on her own, in her own way. She knows each one of her family and her body will re-signal her to knowing them without sight to guide her. She might be much more focused in training now because she must "listen" much more closely and you might find she is way ahead of other dogs in allerting you to things that are not the norm. My brother always amazed people with what he could do and how normal he was in most ways. When he had his sunglasses on, most people didn't know he was blind. The body is a wonderous thing and quickly accents other sences when one is lost. She is going to have a wonderful life due to your love and care and will bless your lives as one of the best dogs you ever had. Blind dogs can have wonderful fulfilling lives with just a bit of thought and a lot more touch. Have fun with your beautiful girl.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, Deb, I think you are right about this.  We've talked about the bells thing again and it does seem that she doesn't need them for finding us. :doh:

My wife reminded me that she will make a beeline for me on that park where the last Babble Ball video was set, even without me calling her!  She has done this many times completely unaided by any sounds, so it does seem unnecessary.

We'll keep Babbuly-Wabbuly because he drives her insane with excitement :uhoh: (we're having to limit her time with him, though) and we'll keep the bells on Abbie and Saffy, but yes, maybe other sounds are overload. 

Saffy says "bye de vay, i wood lykie to compratinlate de Nu Zeelundas on habin de wuggbby vurld kupp". :wavey:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the ball is fantastic and she had no trouble finding it when thrown. When John wanted to play baseball, Dad drilled a hole in a regular baseball and put a bell in it. I would roll the ball and Dad would tell John when to swing. Very quickly John could hit the ball without prompting him. Looking back, my Mom & Dad worked very hard to make John's life very normal, hense John acted very normal. He had chores to do (he mowed the backyard like other boys on our block). I admit it wasn't good, but Dad felt it made him feel the same as the other kids. He had to keep his room clean, bed made and learned to "read" his plate at dinner. Dad would say John your meat is at 9 o'clock, potato's at 12, green beans at 3 and because he had a wristwatch for the blind, he knew the position of the numbers. Worked really well. I tell you this because with a little imagination on your part you can make Saffy's life very normal and immensely (sp?) fulfilling. She will be like the million dollar man, with all senses hyper sensitive, truly a wonder. You are going to be so proud of all she does and "is". My little brother went on to normal college & graduate school and became an Engineer, married (no children because neuroblastoma is genetic) and passed away at 46yrs when the cancer he was born with finally overtook him. He was an extraordinary guy, fantastic musician and is greatly missed.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, Deb, sounds like you came from an amazingly caring and thoughtful family.  Wish I could say the same about mine. :no:

Saffy is already wonder to me - she's been through so much in such a short time and learned to deal with it all. 

Abbie's been amazing, too, TBH. We always try to be fair, etc, but I'm well aware that Saffy gets more fusses at the moment, not an awful lot more, but more nonetheless. Considering that, she's been the most patient and tolerant of big sisters that Saffy could want. Abbie gets some special time with just one of us and she gets huge hugs and kisses and reminded how much we love her - very very proud of Abbie too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Please continue to keep us updated on Saffy's progress. I am very much enjoying reading this thread.

Deb, Thank-you as well for the touching story about your brother. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wouldn't worry about Abbie, if she is like my sisters and I we KNEW my brother required a bit more attention, WE Adjusted and knew we were loved,honestly it was just "normal" in our house. Abbie just needs her regular hugs and she will KNOW she is loved, but will adjust to the differences made for Saffy. Yes, in a crazy world, my parents were the best. Being kids, we all adapted to our brother and considered him a pain in the butt as all brothers are, but we were and are all still very close...all due to our parents, their love and imagination and dedication to making John's life as normal as it could be. Very fantastic parents,, I hope they knew how much we all loved and admired them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I loved watching the videos of Saffy loving life and coping very well with her loss of eyesight. Brought a smile to my face.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I just came across your thread tonight. Wow..Saffy is amazing. You and your wife are great too for not giving up on her and giving Saffy a life she deserves. I don't know what you went through...I will search your old posts for Saffy's story. Her videos have put a smile on my face tonight. Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

The previous thread is HERE.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for linking me to your thread about Saffy. Sorry I missed it. I am glad I saw your thread now and learned about Saffy. Bless her heart for all that she went through. She is a beautiful girl and I wish her all the happiness in the world!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Watching Saffy fetch that ball is amazing. She is very lucky to have such loving owners to show her that everything will be ok. I hope that she keeps doing great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saffy*

So happy to hear that Saffy is doing so well!!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

And now for some nice new pictures of our babies ...











I will get around to getting some studio pics done of our dawgies and me/us ... can never have too many pics!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Saffy catching Abbie???*

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd post a bit of video from our walk today. Saffy is now gaining confidence out on the park and it shows here. The video shows her intercepting Abbie whenever she runs past and pretty much keeping up with her big sister.

Hard to believe sometimes that Saffy is blind ...

Gotta Love Her!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the video of Saffy and Abbie. It brought tears to my eyes to see Saffy doing so well and the both of them enjoying their romp at the park.
You have done a great job with Saffy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing that. You definitely have a sweet lil' miracle there!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

These dogs are so amazing, your updates are wonderful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saffy and Abby*

Those are beautiful pics of Saffy and Abbie!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I think about your girl very often. She is my hero. Taught me how fragile life could be. And to appreciate what you get from a life. She is a true beauty.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

Buddy's mom forever, you are right indeed - our bad time with Saffy was so testing for us, let alone for her. She nearly died, but she loved life so much and lucky for her she had the strength to pull through. It is a really bittersweet issue for me because it does make me sad that she was robbed of her eyesight when she was so young, but then we still have her with us. I wonder how happy she really can be now that she can't see, but when she's got Babble-Ball time, or when the playing field is clear and she can chase Abbie, or when she's having a tummy rub and a cuddle, it just fills my heart with joy. When that bloody noisy ball comes out, she squeaks with excitement - her zest for life is an inspiration to us all. Any doubts I have about her happiness really upset me at times, but then I think they are there just because we are conditioned to think that being blind (or similar) must be so very depressing. For some people/animals this is most likely true, but I think the sight of Saffy's little tail wagging whenever I mention food, treats, walkies, Babble-bloody-Ball, Abbie, mummy or Damien, I just feel like I KNOW she's happy.

Selfishly, I need that reassurance ... I think that's why I take so many pics and video footage of her.

I posted up this video in the Border Collie forum too, and someone commented on the joy and excitement in my voice on that video. Well, I think this is part of why I do get like that - when I see her chasing around with such gusto, it confirms to me that we did the right thing for Saffy's sake.

Sorry this post has turned into a bit of a rant ...

Thanks for listening,
Simon.


----------

